
Apple posts details about Snow Leopard - sant0sk1
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/06/09/apple-posts-details-about-snow-leopard/
======
cpr
It's a little misleading to say bug fixes only--they're introducing a bunch of
new core technologies (can't say anything else, since it's all under NDA).

And focussing on performance is a great idea--when has any company ever had
the backbone to do that before, in a major software release?

------
evdawg
Is anyone else quite disappointed in this announcement? I was not happy with
my Tiger->Leopard upgrade, and Snow Leopard is simply... Apple _fixing_
Leopard. Making OS X a stable OS (again)... Snow Leopard is going to be what
Leopard should have been in the first place.

~~~
nertzy
I'm pretty excited, actually. There are a lot of rough edges on the operating
system that affect me, one of which is the support for FireWire audio
interfaces using the standard built-in Core Audio driver.

It's not a new feature, it's an existing feature, but for me the experience is
painful. It's not sexy but it's smart and it's not like they were going to
release a new feature-filled OS by next year anyway. Better to have a solid
base on which to innovate even further later down the road.

------
deathbyzen
I think they said it'll be the first 64-bit Mac OS. So, hey, good on 'em.

~~~
allenbrunson
no. leopard is already 64-bit, today.

